# Technically, this guy's car qualifies...



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't think I could honestly give this guy a parking ticket. The sign is just vague enough to allow him to park there.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2017)

That's why I would use sign saying:
"Parking reserved for cool vehicles only".
This would be more specific as any vehicle
that has ICE on board is hot, sometimes even sexy.
Vehicles that don't have ICE are cool, opposite to hot.


----------



## timk225 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd like to find a sign like that and try it out with my Green With Envy 2011 Challenger R/T. Same color as in the photo, except that's the 392 Hemi SRT version.


----------

